# NY (New York)-Baby rats for adoption, 4 1/2 weeks old



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: New York NY
Contact: [email protected] 

Four litters of baby rats are available for adoption about October 3, 2014 (at about 4 1/2 weeks of age). Please contact Tralane at the contact email provided above for all information if you are interested in adopting. These babies were born to 4 rats that resulted from a purchase of a pregnant rat from a pet store. I have no further details.

Pictures of the momma rats are on:
http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/thread/46716542#124555772

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NY (New York)-Baby rats for adoption, pix*

Location: New York NY
Contact: [email protected] 

Tralane says, "...here are pix of 2 of them and an after bath pic":


----------

